# New Red Belly And Wolf Cohab Pics, Day 6



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to share some pics of my new red and wolf together after 6 days. I thought, I might aswell throw in a rhom photo since i was in my room anyway. Alright enjoy, my red and wolf seem to like eachother and havent fought yet over territory so the cohab is good so far...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

GL with your cohab, I hope it works out.

I unintentionally started a "cohab" with my reds on the w/end, when I bought 2 small jewel cichlids (half the size of my reds) as feeders. Only problem is my reds have shown zero interest in them so far (not even a fin nip) and the jewels are shoaling with them now, and feed with them. Guess it's just a matter of time for my "cohab".

Edit: Only 1 jewel cichlid left


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

weirdest cohab ive witness for me


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol those 2 are probably like ...







"how'd we end up here!" lol


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

how long will last together?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> how long will last together?


Dunno, its been 6 days now and they share their food and swim with eachother once in a while but I believe its going to be like the show Survivor once they get too fimiliar with eachother lol. Im gunna move the red into my shoal once he gets bigger.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Well wolf fish are traditionally known as Piranha Eaters... but with a red wolf, I don't think that might happen given the size of the RBP.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO it's not a 'cohab' but a timebomb.

Interesting pics though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


>


Yeah i know what you mean, it gets pretty boring when they get along so i just guess i gotta wait. them tolerating together is still better then them killing eachother, so I havent lost any money yet


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 10" mala with 11 8-10" reds in a 375g for 2 years... and 1 8" MAC (8months)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> I have a 10" mala with 11 8-10" reds in a 375g for 2 years... and 1 8" MAC (8months)


Thats sick man







, Do you have any pics? Iam carious to see other people with Ps and wolves together. Nice size tank by the way.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i don't need to try it, don't like to stress out my fish or take risks with them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Relax guys!..He's already said that he is going to be moving the red into a shoal...(hopefully sooner rather than later...








)....Anyhow good luck, Sylar!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

salvo85 said:


>


Like I said in at the starting of this thread, Their not going to be friends forever. Iam going to move the red belly into my shoal as soon as he's bigger, If I could right now I would. I lost another smaller red a few days back, 4 minutes after I released it into the tank with my shoal it swam down to the bottom of the tank and my smallest one in the shoal which is only 2" attacked it right away ripping its bottom jaw and then the rest of the shoal swarmed in. This is why I dont want to add the red in my with my wolf to my shoal, fearing the same thing will happen.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

you need a good hiding place


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

xos said:


> you need a good hiding place
> 
> View attachment 201959


badass tank!









show off !


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

xos said:


> you need a good hiding place
> 
> View attachment 201959


Nice setup


----------

